# Clothes Line Apparatus



## Uglydog (Apr 18, 2021)

Spring seems to have arrived.
I was instructed to build and clothes poles and line at our new retirement home.
I drew up some sketches and asked her to approve a plan.
She glanced at them and said do the "right thing".
Ok. I responded. And got to work.

So I welded up two T posts and anchored them with concrete. She looked at me a little funny when the horizontal on one was 8 feet from the ground and the other 6 feet.
I bought plastic coated SS steel cable for line had some simple pulleys on hand. Only the best!
Started to hang the change of direction pulleys on the taller pole when she appeared and asked what I was doing.

So I explained the plan:
The wet and heavy laundry gets hung with only a little weight hanging at the end of the horizontal line dangling off the pulleys. This allows all the laundry to get hung when the line is in easy reach. When all the laundry is on the line more weight is added to get all the laundry off the ground. No sagging line! As the laundry drys it gets lighter due to less moisture. As it gets lighter the laundry line gets tighter and the laundry gets higher as the weight gets closer to the ground.
This allows us to do other activities and we can check the dryness of the laundry from across the yard or house. Imagine only having to wash the shop grease off your hands once when helping to bring the laundry in instead of risking getting hand prints on the sheets and etc!
I had even made up ledger in which she could keep track of how much weight was required to lift various items off the ground. Yes, it was going to take some experimentation to identify how much weight. Especially as I was wondering if wind speed needed to be accounted for.

I got the "look", and she walked away. I think that meant no.....
Seems to be happening more now that I'm mostly retired and have time to do good stuff to help around the house.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 18, 2021)

Sounds like you made a fun project out of it.

When I did the cloths line I used telescoping tubes to cement int the ground, the outer tube was cemented to be flush with ground level, This way at any time I could just lift the cloths pole out of the ground and have no trace of it left for mowing, or yard parties.

Keep an eye on the plastic coating of the cable, I have found that it does not hold up to sunlight well and starts cracking, the metal inside is not galvanized so it will rust quick, Rust stains on HER clothes will get you in the dog house quick.

If you do enough "Good Stuff" around the house you might just get fired from that job.
So far I have managed to get fired from helping with laundry, dishes, day to day cooking (I still do all outdoor grilling and/or cooking of steaks), vacuuming, dusting, general house cleaning.
Now I just get told to go in the basement (the shop) and get out of the way.
I am still working on how to get fired from grass cutting and snow shoveling....


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 18, 2021)

Uglydog said:


> I had even made up ledger in which she could keep track of


I busted out laughing when I read this.


----------



## cathead (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm not sure I completely understand the concept but I fully approve of the clothesline.  Good job Daryl!


----------



## Forty Niner (Apr 18, 2021)

Uglydog said:


> Spring seems to have arrived.
> I was instructed to build and clothes poles and line at our new retirement home.
> .......
> 
> ...




Thanks.  I think your plan is perfect.
However.............when I explained to MY wife.
Then
I got the LOOK.


----------



## NC Rick (Apr 18, 2021)

Uglydog said:


> Spring seems to have arrived.
> I was instructed to build and clothes poles and line at our new retirement home.
> I drew up some sketches and asked her to approve a plan.
> She glanced at them and said do the "right thing".
> ...


Retired too soon? ;-)


----------



## brino (Apr 18, 2021)

Uglydog said:


> She glanced at them and said do the "right thing".





Uglydog said:


> I had even made up ledger in which she could keep track of how much weight was required to lift various items off the ground. Yes, it was going to take some experimentation to identify how much weight. Especially as I was wondering if wind speed needed to be accounted for.
> 
> I got the "look", and she walked away. I think that meant no.....



So she doesn't want it done right?

-brino


----------



## higgite (Apr 18, 2021)

I see what you’re doing there. A clever ploy to get out of future honey-dos. But, maybe with unintended consequences. You make it sound like hanging the laundry out to dry and retrieving it has heretofore been a joint effort. You may now be flying solo on laundry day.  

And, yes, you do need to account for the wind. Keep the pulleys well greased. A symphony of squeaking pulleys as the wind gusts and lays may not be music to her ears.

Tom


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 18, 2021)

Daryl, let's get our terms correct.  That is not a "clothes line". That is a "solar powered garment evaporator".  Explain that to your wife and wait for THE LOOK.


----------



## middle.road (Apr 18, 2021)

Couldn't hang clothes outdoors around here this time of year.
The pollen dust is heavy and atrocious. Can't wait for it to abate.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 18, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> If you do enough "Good Stuff" around the house you might just get fired from that job.
> So far I have managed to get fired from helping with laundry, dishes, day to day cooking (I still do all outdoor grilling and/or cooking of steaks), vacuuming, dusting, general house cleaning.
> Now I just get told to go in the basement (the shop) and get out of the way.
> I am still working on how to get fired from grass cutting and snow shoveling....


One of the many items of wisdom I have acquired over the years.

Do something wrong and you get in trouble (fired).
Do it right and you get to do it forever.


----------



## Shotgun (Apr 19, 2021)

higgite said:


> I see what you’re doing there. A clever ploy to get out of future honey-dos. But, maybe with unintended consequences. You make it sound like hanging the laundry out to dry and retrieving it has heretofore been a joint effort. You may now be flying solo on laundry day.
> 
> And, yes, you do need to account for the wind. Keep the pulleys well greased. A symphony of squeaking pulleys as the wind gusts and lays may not be music to her ears.
> 
> Tom


Or use sealed bearings on the pulleys?  Is it time for an upgrade already?  What will she say when you tell her that the clothes line is down for maintenance?  Or will you just wait for her to come out and find the lockout device?


----------

